# Ticket for Failure to display company in Illinios?



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

As I was plowing today I got pulled over for no Company on my truck while plowing commercial. After passing 100 cops I got pulled over. Is that seriously the law?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

might be in ILL but strange law at that


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

what size is the truck? where you on private property or on state rd? it is a legit law... not sure weight class it affects though...


----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

It was 2008 F550 with H Plates. He said whatever truck plows commerical must have a company on the side of the truck. It was on state rd.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, you are over 10,000lbs. Gvw.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Barney Fife?!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe some guys don't have decals/lettering/etc on their trucks for a reason not just because we're all lazy, pos, fly by night low ballers who are plowing for beer money. 

Sure someone could do magnets but 99% of the time I think the magnets look tackier then nothing at all. I've seen some well done magnets that look professional but most look like someone used mailbox letters and a sharpie and that gives a poor image.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

When I first started plowing I was also doing repossessions with the same trucks. Do you think I wanted people I'm taking their cars from to know how to contact me? Of course not. I was still every bit as legitimate as the guys who had their trucks lettered from bumper to bumper.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Camden;1424440 said:


> That's a little narrow minded. When I first started plowing I was also doing repossessions with the same trucks. Do you think I wanted people I'm taking their cars from to know how to contact me? Of course not. I was still every bit as legitimate as the guys who had their trucks lettered from bumper to bumper.


Fair enough, that's a good reason for no signage. I really don't know why it bothers me so much but it does. Most of them are guys with what they think is a nice truck and they don't want to ruin the look or they are what seems to me as fly by's.


----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

I plowed for so many years without company names on my trucks. I guess I learned something new. Would anyone know why thats the law?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

greenery;1424460 said:


> Fair enough, that's a good reason for no signage. I really don't know why it bothers me so much but it does. Most of them are guys with what they think is a nice truck and they don't want to ruin the look or they are what seems to me as fly by's.


You are required by law to display:name, location, weight, and a few other things. 
Now hopefully this wont turn into a pissing match thread.

I was pulled over in one of my trucks for not having the company name on the side. No ticket, but a complete inspection of a one ton. 
The reason for me not lettering every truck is when operating as a sub contractor for certain jobs, I'm there representing the other company, not myself.

But, it's the law.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

blowerman;1424477 said:


> You are required by law to display:name, location, weight, and a few other things.
> Now hopefully this wont turn into a pissing match thread.


I'm not a DOT reg specialist but I believe you can get away with putting "Not fore Hire" on your trucks as long as you're also displaying your DOT #.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I got nailed by MNDOT last year, I was told the name, dot number etc... had to be on the truck if it was commercial. We had it on there so it was no issue for us


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

In his defense he is probably talking about companies with multiple trucks compared to a person who plows with the same truck they drive their family around with. Many companies just have a little logo just above the 3500 symbol or 350 I think they just don't want the work off the street per say. I have 8 trucks (one personal) and 3 trailers. All look professional with the giant logos ,am I better than the plow jockey? Nope.but It does represent my companies eagerness to pick up more biz by ppl seeing all the same color trucks with the giant 32" logos and thinking "hey that company must do really great work ,as I see they're trucks everywhere". Just my opinion. And yes it's a good law. Wish I seen it around here


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

One Question??......How wide was Your Plow????.....:waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1424802 said:


> One Question??......How wide was Your Plow????.....:waving:


In logical math or Pure Michigan math?


----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

Supposdly it was an ordinance in the city I got pulled over. If it was required everywhere then when we get safety sticker the guy would look for that I assume..

When I talked to few cops they said some cities require that. How will anyone know which cities reqiure company names..

Anyone know where something like this would state?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Camden;1424495 said:


> I'm not a DOT reg specialist but I believe you can get away with putting "Not fore Hire" on your trucks as long as you're also displaying your DOT #.


I think you are right!


----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

blowerman;1424950 said:


> I think you are right!


DOT # are if you are transporting to other states or even doing work at other states for a cost.

I don't think you need a DOT # for snow plowing my own contracts..


----------



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2010-title49-vol5/pdf/CFR-2010-title49-vol5-sec390-21.pdf

https://ntl.custhelp.com/app/answer...sion/L3RpbWUvMTMyNzI3Njk1Ny9zaWQvYzNuRUFQT2s=


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Plowing for me is actually my winter line of work. In the summer I repair/sell PWC. Having my summer name on my truck (Cool Toys) kind of threw people off a little bit I think. Last winter a lady ran a red light and chumped up my right rear panel on my bed. I'm getting a replacement bed and will be putting my name (Cool Toys) on the side of that and removing that name from my door. I will be putting my winter business name (Ice Angels) on the side of the second bed. I will then just swap out the beds at the end of the season and be good to go.

I do think having your name on your plow vehicle projects a more professional image. Haven't run into it being a law as of yet but I think I will have to look into that just to make sure.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bartdude;1424997 said:


> DOT # are if you are transporting to other states or even doing work at other states for a cost.
> 
> I don't think you need a DOT # for snow plowing my own contracts..


Most states have adopted DOT number requirements for intrastate commerce.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nobody around here has EVER gotten a ticket for that. I know a few local and state cops here and I am going to do some asking. Even of it is a law here its not enforced. When it snows there are so many unmarked plow trucks out I couldn't possibly count them all. Plus we normally get close to 100" or better so the plow guy tend to rule the roads when it snows. I am going to look into it though.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, so if you need names and #s on said trucks, how many of you are logging your hours behind the wheel?? If they require names and DOT numbers, then couldn't they check your log book too? After all, it is a commercial vehicle.

In pure michigan math, does your logo need to be a certain width? And are you allowed to angle your logo or not? because if you space your letters more, it could be wider than what is considered legal.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 17, 2009)

In Minnesota, as of August 1st of '11, we need name, DOT's for anything over 10,000lbs opperating intrastate. Change from last years plow season. Reason to stick with 3/4tons for some people.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

bartdude;1424997 said:


> DOT # are if you are transporting to other states or even doing work at other states for a cost.
> 
> I don't think you need a DOT # for snow plowing my own contracts..


This is wrong on so many levels,


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Any truck over 8000 lbs that is working commercially needs to have business name, number and city on it. It's a law, but not many cops enforce it. The truck also needs to have a safety inspection sticker too.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

cubanb343;1425448 said:


> Ok, so if you need names and #s on said trucks, how many of you are logging your hours behind the wheel?? If they require names and DOT numbers, then couldn't they check your log book too? After all, it is a commercial vehicle.
> 
> In pure michigan math, does your logo need to be a certain width? And are you allowed to angle your logo or not? because if you space your letters more, it could be wider than what is considered legal.


Part 395 of FMCSA's rules regarding logs gives an exemption to need a log if doing biz(traveling) in a 100 mile air space area when a CDL is required.150 miles when you don't need a CDL.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Regardless of whether it's a law or not, does anyone here think it should be? Why do we put up with this crap. Instead of playing their games lets put a stop to this nonsense of government having a choke hold on business. What purpose would putting a business name on a truck do for the state? That's why we have license plates. Just another money grab to feed the pigs.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

It has to do with the truck being a "commercial vehicle". Its a safety issue. The law was meant for large trucks but most of our trucks now fall under this law. They don't want a bunch of trucks driving on the roads with no names on them. Too many accidents and problems can happen with trucks. !


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

SullivanSeptic;1447179 said:


> It has to do with the truck being a "commercial vehicle". Its a safety issue. The law was meant for large trucks but most of our trucks now fall under this law. They don't want a bunch of trucks driving on the roads with no names on them. Too many accidents and problems can happen with trucks. !


Please enlighten us as to how having a name on the side of the truck makes the roads a safer place to be.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Actually, it has been a few years since I lived in IL. Anyway, the truck signage law was orginally started during Prohibition in a attempt to identify trucks. It was specific as to name, city and its location on the truck usually the front of the bed on either side. This law then morphed into a unemployment compensation law which said if the truck was not marked then driver was an employee of said shipper and required to pay taxes on said employee. While it looked good on paper, it was completly unenforceable as unemployment auditors make poor DOT inspectors or cops. As previously stated all trucks 8000 gvw or higher must comply. Basically most law enforcement inspects based upon ICC guidelines since there is usually 7000 regulations to hang you with. But some cops will stop you with the old law since it gives them probable cause to stop a light truck if they can't see a bad light or bag tag. I tried to goggle it but it kept referring to ICC regs but I know its there


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

edgeair;1447199 said:


> Please enlighten us as to how having a name on the side of the truck makes the roads a safer place to be.


Relax. I didn't say I agreed with it. Im saying its what police think. Like stated previously, its just a reason they can find to pull a truck over and find some other stuff to write a ticket for.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

SullivanSeptic;1447316 said:


> Relax. I didn't say I agreed with it. Im saying its what police think. Like stated previously, its just a reason they can find to pull a truck over and find some other stuff to write a ticket for.


Yes, no problem. I figured that you were just quoting a basis rather than an agreement. I really can't see how a number on the side of a truck makes anyone safer. If its because they want to look for safety violation, nobody is stopping them from pulling over a suspicious truck anyways.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

From what I've been told by my sign guy........

Every truck that is providing commercial services in IL for hirer must have the company name on the truck. "not for hire" also works. It goes on all trucks regardless of weight or classification.

As for DOT numbers, that's only required if you are doing Interstate business and are required by federal law to have a federal yearly inspection done.

....


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Does'nt "NOT FOR HIRE" prevent you from providing snow removal services on a commercial lot unless the property owners own the truck?

Just my interpretation of "NOT FOR HIRE"



What's the penalty if "God forbid " something serious happened ?

In MA my 1ton needs to be lettered. It's not for various reasons, no issues in 10 years, but sooner or later some hard dick DOT cop is going to say something

. Planning on playing the "I didn't know" card, and hopefully a smile and ARMY stickers all over the bed buy me a pass. Hopefully he's not a ex-Marine.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

siteworkplus;1447604 said:


> Does'nt "NOT FOR HIRE" prevent you from providing snow removal services on a commercial lot unless the property owners own the truck?
> 
> Just my interpretation of "NOT FOR HIRE"
> 
> ...


Its really just a ticket. Not too big of a deal. Like I said before, no cop should really enforce the law. I feel its just there as a tool to pull someone over to find other stuff wrong. Although all my trucks are lettered. I do it because its very cheap advertising. I get a lot of work, snow plowing and summer work, from having name and number on trucks.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

In nj even a car has to have a company name if it has commercial plates.. and yes ive been pulled over for it


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

In NY you just need to post your DOT number (either inter or intra state) in 3" letters or larger somewhere on your truck.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Vehicle identification MVC 257.723 All commercial vehicles registered in Michigan with a single or combination gross weight of more than 5,000 lbs., must have the name, city and state or registered logo or emblem of the registered owner of the vehicle, and lessee of the vehicle if it is being operated under lease, painted or permanently attached on each side of the vehicle, with letters not less than three inches in height and not lower than the bottom edge of the door. Think that got the 3/4 tons with plow and salters on them. But it is not enforced.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Camden;1424495 said:


> I'm not a DOT reg specialist but I believe you can get away with putting "Not fore Hire" on your trucks as long as you're also displaying your DOT #.


Maybe some states, but not all.



cretebaby;1424804 said:


> In logical math or Pure Michigan math?


Excellent question!



SullivanSeptic;1447179 said:


> Its a *revenue* issue. !


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## rubbertrack (Jan 12, 2010)

I got pulled over last winter by the ODOT and he asked how wide my plow was, i said 9' straight 8' turned, he went back to his car and got a tape measure, measured it and said keep it turned have nice day. No decals.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

rubbertrack;1448493 said:


> I got pulled over last winter by the ODOT and he asked how wide my plow was, i said 9' straight 8' turned, he went back to his car and got a tape measure, measured it and said keep it turned have nice day. No decals.


Happens---but trust me,sooner or later if you're over 10K lbs.registered weight,you will be made aware of what being DOT compliant means.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

tuney443;1448506 said:


> Happens---but trust me,sooner or later if you're over 10K lbs.registered weight,you will be made aware of what being DOT compliant means.


Last I knew it wasn't needed for intrastate OHIO.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Cretebaby: Hey I crossed into OH couple years ago and got stopped by your dot. Said my dot number did not have the right UCR coding, not authorized to operate outside the State of Michigan, no log book, needed a medical card. Guy let me go and told me not to come back until I had my stuff up to date.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Kickin Grass;1448527 said:


> Cretebaby: Hey I crossed into OH couple years ago and got stopped by your dot. Said my dot number did not have the right UCR coding, not authorized to operate outside the State of Michigan, no log book, needed a medical card. Guy let me go and told me not to come back until I had my stuff up to date.


Why is it my DOT?


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry not your DOT. Ohio DOT


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

bartdude;1424832 said:


> How will anyone know which cities reqiure company names..


By being a diligent businessperson and clearly understanding the rules, regulations and nuances of each jurisdiction in which you work. Requiring company name and other certain info displayed to be visible from a certain distance is pretty typical in most states, albeit rarely enforced.



bartdude;1424832 said:


> Anyone know where something like this would state?


Municipal code, county code, state revised statutes.

A registrar of contractors would likely be able to assist you in many of these things. Be prepared to be told you have to "join" that group too, apply for licensing etc...


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

hoskm01;1448591 said:


> By being a diligent businessperson and clearly understanding the rules, regulations and nuances of each jurisdiction in which you work. Requiring company name and other certain info displayed to be visible from a certain distance is pretty typical in most states, albeit rarely enforced.
> 
> Municipal code, county code, state revised statutes.
> 
> A registrar of contractors would likely be able to assist you in many of these things. Be prepared to be told you have to "join" that group too, apply for licensing etc...


Good info ----But what is a guy from AZ doing on a plow site???


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

siteworkplus;1448596 said:


> Good info ----But what is a guy from AZ doing on a plow site???


It snows in AZ.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

cretebaby;1448602 said:


> it snows in az.


get out!!!???


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

It's the law in Ma.I believe it becomes a requirement if you are commercially registered.I got yanked @ 2 AM years ago.It is a $1000.00 fine.Fortunately,he let me slide saying if he saw me in town after 1 week grace,with no letters,he wasn't even going to pull me over,he was going to mail me the ticket.He was a real sweetheart!

My 2 trucks now are again not lettered.I haven't been hassled since.To me,all lettering does is attract unwanted attention.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

cretebaby;1448602 said:


> It snows in AZ.


Next thing you'll be telling us it snows in Hawaii too.

But really, hoskm, why should it be our responsibility if every single village, township, city, county, etc decides to make their own rules that are different from others. This kind of crap has got to stop. There has to be some standardization to make business easier.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

cretebaby;1448513 said:


> Last I knew it wasn't needed for intrastate OHIO.


Well,I guess that depends:

Enforcement by US DOT
As mentioned previously, the US DOT Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration (FMCSA) has jurisdiction over the operation of many motor carriers operating in, out of, and through the state of Ohio. This includes for-hire and private carriers. To determine compliance with its regulations, the FMCSA conducts new entrant carrier safety audits, carrier compliance reviews, and commercial vehicle inspections in Ohio. Individuals and companies under FMCSA jurisdiction are subject to civil penalties (fines) for violations of the FMCSRs and the HMRs. In general, the federal safety rules apply and are enforced by the FMCSA when a trip's origin or destination is out-of-state and the motor vehicle in question:
•	Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross combination weight rating, or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 4,536 kg (10,001 pounds) or more, whichever is greater; or;
•	Is designed or used to transport more than 8 passengers (including the driver) for compensation; or
•	Is designed or used to transport more than 15 passengers, including the driver, and is not used to transport passengers for compensation; or
•	Is used in transporting material found by the Secretary of Transportation to be hazardous under 49 U.S.C. 5103 and transported in a quantity requiring placarding under regulations prescribed by the Secretary of Transportation under 49 CFR, Subtitle B, Chapter I, Subchapter C.
The next two tables (Table 7 and Table 8) indicate US DOT's jurisdiction to over various types of motor carriers. Table 7 addresses carriers of property and Table 8 addresses motor carriers of passengers.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

dfd9;1448625 said:


> *Next thing you'll be telling us it snows in Hawaii too.*


That's funny because it actually does snow in Hawaii.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/12/snow-in-hawaii-it-is-poss_n_808226.html

...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Silly Hawians don`t know how to make a proper snowman.:laughing:


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

dfd9;1448625 said:


> Next thing you'll be telling us it snows in Hawaii too.
> 
> But really, hoskm, why should it be our responsibility if every single village, township, city, county, etc decides to make their own rules that are different from others. This kind of crap has got to stop. There has to be some standardization to make business easier.


Don't get me wrong, I wish it were easier and some organization just handed me everything I wanted to know about my trade in every jurisdiction in which desired to work, but that doesn't happen. It's just part of doing business. Network with others, talk with your customers... Use your knowledge of the rules and regulations as a leg up on your competition and tell your customers how it sets you apart from the rest.

How many different places do most guys service, jurisdiction wise? A couple of phone calls and you could have your answer, but I would wager that most of your regulations are going to come from your state authority. The city/county/town rarely sets more stringent regulations, but it does happen.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

siteworkplus;1448596 said:


> Good info ----But what is a guy from AZ doing on a plow site???





cretebaby;1448602 said:


> It snows in AZ.


Thank you Crete...

We're usually 7th or 8th on the all-time average "snowiest cities" list with 100 +/- inches of snowfall annual.

It's quite enjoyable to plow through the morning and play golf in the afternoon, or vice-versa. You should check it out sometime.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

hoskm01;1449134 said:


> It's just part of doing business.


NO IT'S NOT!

Why accept it for that? Last I checked this is America and it's citizens are the ones who are supposed to make the rules. I still don't understand how having a company name on a vehicle makes a difference. In NY, why do I pay thousands of dollars a year for the privilege of my vehicles to have license plates? If the cops need to find out who's vehicle it is then they can use the tag #. Can anyone here answer why a company name is necessary? It's a ridiculous redundant law.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

BuffaloJo: I think what is is boiling down to is money. That and the US DOT is lumping us in with the big truckers that are causing the problems on the highways. I was talking with one of the other contractors the other day. A cop car showed up with snowplow enforcement on the side of of it. They were done and siting in the coffee shop and just watched as he drove by the trucks.


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

Kickin Grass;1449202 said:


> BuffaloJo: I think what is is boiling down to is money. That and the US DOT is lumping us in with the big truckers that are causing the problems on the highways. I was talking with one of the other contractors the other day. A cop car showed up with snowplow enforcement on the side of of it. They were done and siting in the coffee shop and just watched as he drove by the trucks.


I agree that enforcement has become revenue gain. Here in the Lansing area enforcement over the last few years has increased. I had a couple of conversations with my state representative's office about it. I was told that the DOT regs. were nationwide but are enforced at the discretion of local and state municipalities. Here there is an independent company operating on a combination of grant money and "other"(tax money) sources who's sole purpose is to educate commercial drivers on the rules and regs. I would think the sec. of state where plates are purchased should have answers but they don't. We don't seem to hear about "fixit tickets" anymore either. It's usually a ticket and fine. Revenue, revenue, revenue. Someone creating and then justifying their own existence through tickets and fines.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

hoskm01;1449134 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I wish it were easier and some organization just handed me everything I wanted to know about my trade in every jurisdiction in which desired to work, but that doesn't happen. It's just part of doing business. Network with others, talk with your customers... Use your knowledge of the rules and regulations as a leg up on your competition and tell your customers how it sets you apart from the rest.
> 
> How many different places do most guys service, jurisdiction wise? A couple of phone calls and you could have your answer, but I would wager that most of your regulations are going to come from your state authority. The city/county/town rarely sets more stringent regulations, but it does happen.


I service 11 or 12 different gov't entities, all within 15 miles. About half of these require licenses for plowing. All are different requirements and costs. So you get some of these guys on here that are way, way, way bigger than me and you can probably increase that by ten fold.

As for making a phone call to get an answer, have you seen the DOT regulation threads here? Have you ever talked to a motor carrier\DOT cop? You can ask the same question of 3 officers and get 4 different answers. And DMV\Secretary of State are totally and completely worthless. When I went to take my CDL test, I told them what I would be driving and then asked them what test I needed. Not a single one of them could answer me, I had to figure it out for them.

Last year I had an employee get in a very minor accident. Dimpled the hatchback of a mini-van during a huge storm when all the cops were tied up. I told him to exchange info with the other driver and they could call it in, as we have a law that allows damage under $1K and no injuries to not have an on-scene accident report. ******* state troopers then called him, threatened him with leaving the scene of an accident and told him he had 45 minutes to get to the post or further charges would be filed. He got there, the trooper was not there, he had to drive to a substation to find her. He then got a butt chewing. The next day I called the trooper and had a chat with her. Told her that #1 she needed to understand the law #2 remember who was paying her salary. She asked how I knew it was under $1K, I said because it was the size of a quarter and why else would the lawmakers leave that option open if it was possible for citizens to determine it. She didn't have an answer. The motor carrier that came to do the inspection of the truck told me the same thing, so I had the same discussion with him.

So these folks who are sworn to uphold the law don't even know the law, and then proceed to lie to the taxpayers about the laws that they don't understand. And you really expect the bureaucrats sitting on their butts in an office to know or understand the requirements they place on us?

Here's another example. I went to get a plow license from one city. The secretary who takes care of this was gone to lunch, so I was told to come back. I came back, she handed me 1 page of info to fill out, handed her the check and she gave me the license. But the fill in couldn't handle it. This wasn't anything major. I didn't even need to show ID or get it notarized or have proof of insurance. Just fill out 1 page.

I understand what you're saying hoskm, but it isn't realistic in this world of bureaucrats and police state anymore.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

gusdust;1449223 said:


> Someone creating and then justifying their own existence through tickets and fines.


Yes sir 100% correct.

It's one more thing that is ruining our country. They need to go out and fight the real crime instead of harassing the people who pay their way.(average salary for a NYS Trooper is $112K+ BTW)

I pay the police to handle criminals not snowplow drivers.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

dfd9 you want to keep that "plow license" chatter on the down low? MA (as far as I know) hasn't figured that one out yet,please don't give them any ideas!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

siteworkplus;1449288 said:


> dfd9 you want to keep that "plow license" chatter on the down low? MA (as far as I know) hasn't figured that one out yet,please don't give them any ideas!


Sorry


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

BuffaloJoe;1449149 said:


> NO IT'S NOT!


Temper tantrums wont help anyone.



BuffaloJoe;1449149 said:


> Why accept it for that? Last I checked this is America and it's citizens are the ones who are supposed to make the rules.


We choose to live in a free society where our "elected" officials make the laws and decide how to enforce them. If you don't like the law, get it changed; that's your right as a citizen and the legislators work for YOU, ME and the other Guy. But, it is what it is today and you can choose to ignore it, but don't be surprised when you or your trucks get placed out of service or you receive a ticket for non-compliance. You can pack up and move elsewhere also, it's your choice.


BuffaloJoe;1449149 said:


> I still don't understand how having a company name on a vehicle makes a difference. In NY, why do I pay thousands of dollars a year for the privilege of my vehicles to have license plates? If the cops need to find out who's vehicle it is then they can use the tag #. Can anyone here answer why a company name is necessary? It's a ridiculous redundant law.


It's not about the officers and officials reading your name, necessarily, it's about the public being able to read the name on the side of your truck. When you side-swipe someone on the road or knick someones vehicle or a lightpole with your truck, how is Joe Dirt on the side of the road supposed to run your plate? Do we really need to discuss why we pay for license plates, seriously? Do you repave the roads in your neighborhood for free? How many street lights have you purchased and installed in your city? How would you like to drive to your customers' site to plow on an unmaintained dirt road? By the way, most all of these laws were around before you were driving or plowing snow or had your own company. If you claim to have not known about the rules, then that's your fault for not being informed.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

hoskm01;1449378 said:


> Temper tantrums wont help anyone.
> 
> We choose to live in a free society where our "elected" officials make the laws and decide how to enforce them. If you don't like the law, get it changed; that's your right as a citizen and the legislators work for YOU, ME and the other Guy. But, it is what it is today and you can choose to ignore it, but don't be surprised when you or your trucks get placed out of service or you receive a ticket for non-compliance. You can pack up and move elsewhere also, it's your choice.
> 
> It's not about the officers and officials reading your name, necessarily, it's about the public being able to read the name on the side of your truck. When you side-swipe someone on the road or knick someones vehicle or a lightpole with your truck, how is Joe Dirt on the side of the road supposed to run your plate? Do we really need to discuss why we pay for license plates, seriously? Do you repave the roads in your neighborhood for free? How many street lights have you purchased and installed in your city? How would you like to drive to your customers' site to plow on an unmaintained dirt road? By the way, most all of these laws were around before you were driving or plowing snow or had your own company. If you claim to have not known about the rules, then that's your fault for not being informed.


Very well stated.Some seem to forget that just like driving a car,it is a privilege,NOT a right to be in business.Follow some simple rules,be safe,and QUITCHER*****IN.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't mine following the rules. But they seem to be getting out of hand. Most of us are not big bad a-- truckers, but they are making us follow there rules and regs. It's pretty bad when I have to inspect my truck and log it before I can drive it, DOT number, med card, chaffer license or CDL, yearly vehicle inspections, stopped on the roadside for inspection, tickets for bags of salt not being tied down in the bed of the truck, warnings for not being 500 feet behind another vehicle on the highway. Can't take the truck out of state without a UCR reg. fee. Need CDL A for F-250 hauling a 28 ft goose neck trailer. It's BS


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's an interesting look @ the rules here..

I have a toyota pickup, which I pull a trailer.

My toyota has been registered @ 5k since new. Never had any issue being pulled over.

When I took my trailer, which is rated and registered @ 5k GVW, to the local supplier for asphalt, they refused to let me in. When I asked why they said that NJ has a law which requires the RGVW to be be inclusive of the truck, it's payload, it's occupants, and whatever it's trailering. So in order to purchase 1/2 ton of asphalt to repair a driveway entrance I was working near, I had to re-register my 1/2 ton toyota pickup @ 10,000 lbs.

I should have just called someone else in to repair the driveway, but the job was losing money @ that time, and I just wanted it done.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tuney443;1449490 said:


> Very well stated.Some seem to forget that just like driving a car,it is a privilege,NOT a right to be in business.Follow some simple rules,be safe,and QUITCHER*****IN.


And on the flip side, some seem to forget that it is us business owners who give those in the gov't the _PRIVILEGE_ of serving in office as well as enacting\enforcing laws.

SO maybe more of us need to ***** and remind those who are public servants who are SERVING us of their proper place.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Kickin Grass;1449513 said:


> I don't mine following the rules. But they seem to be getting out of hand. Most of us are not big bad a-- truckers, but they are making us follow there rules and regs. It's pretty bad when I have to inspect my truck and log it before I can drive it, DOT number, med card, chaffer license or CDL, yearly vehicle inspections, stopped on the roadside for inspection, tickets for bags of salt not being tied down in the bed of the truck, warnings for not being 500 feet behind another vehicle on the highway. Can't take the truck out of state without a UCR reg. fee. Need CDL A for F-250 hauling a 28 ft goose neck trailer. It's BS


I hear you-I have to endure some BS also,we all do.How about being told ''the protuberance of your dipperstick of your backhoe on your trailer is sticking past the rear of the trailer by 3'3'' and you will need a hard plastic huge reflective triangle mounted there in the future.'' So I tell Mr. DOT,ok yeah I guess you measured it then,but you do realize that it's app. 9' up in the air so what possible vehicle would ever hit it because they might not have seen it? ''Sir,I believe I'm interpreting the law correctly.'' All I really had to do was move the rig forward by 4'' and issue is moot but wasn't fast enough on my feet I guess that day. Anywaaaayyyy---it's the ridiculous stuff like not lettering up for DOT and business naming that really is at issue here.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

dfd9;1449566 said:


> And on the flip side, some seem to forget that it is us business owners who give those in the gov't the _PRIVILEGE_ of serving in office as well as enacting\enforcing laws.
> 
> SO maybe more of us need to ***** and remind those who are public servants who are SERVING us of their proper place.


The gov't by the people for the people.Not arguing.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

No matter what we say or think should be the law or how we determine it doesn't matter. The fact is, if that DOT or state official pulls you over and wants to write you a ticket, he is going to find some way to do it no matter what!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

BuffaloJoe;1449149 said:


> NO IT'S NOT!
> 
> Why accept it for that? Last I checked this is America and it's citizens are the ones who are supposed to make the rules. I still don't understand how having a company name on a vehicle makes a difference. In NY, why do I pay thousands of dollars a year for the privilege of my vehicles to have license plates? If the cops need to find out who's vehicle it is then they can use the tag #. Can anyone here answer why a company name is necessary? It's a ridiculous redundant law.


Couldn't agree more.That is why my trucks now have NO lettering!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

hoskm01;1449378 said:


> Temper tantrums wont help anyone.
> 
> We choose to live in a free society where our "elected" officials make the laws and decide how to enforce them. If you don't like the law, get it changed; that's your right as a citizen and the legislators work for YOU, ME and the other Guy. But, it is what it is today and you can choose to ignore it, but don't be surprised when you or your trucks get placed out of service or you receive a ticket for non-compliance. You can pack up and move elsewhere also, it's your choice.
> 
> It's not about the officers and officials reading your name, necessarily, it's about the public being able to read the name on the side of your truck. When you side-swipe someone on the road or knick someones vehicle or a lightpole with your truck, how is Joe Dirt on the side of the road supposed to run your plate? Do we really need to discuss why we pay for license plates, seriously? Do you repave the roads in your neighborhood for free? How many street lights have you purchased and installed in your city? How would you like to drive to your customers' site to plow on an unmaintained dirt road? By the way, most all of these laws were around before you were driving or plowing snow or had your own company. If you claim to have not known about the rules, then that's your fault for not being informed.


Give me a break..So are you saying it is only construction vehicles that will side swipe someone;or are you saying all vehicles should be lettered? seriously now!


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

*Throw the bums outta office*



hoskm01;1449378 said:


> We choose to live in a free society where our "elected" officials make the laws and decide how to enforce them. If you don't like the law, get it changed; that's your right as a citizen and the legislators work for YOU, ME and the other Guy.


Problem is I'll bet you no one on this forum wants any of these ridiculous laws. Anyhow, AZ & NY are two totally different states and I would rather live in AZ to be honest. My frustration level is at it's peak in NY cause all of our rules suck thanks to NYC. We are just in different worlds.



hoskm01;1449378 said:


> It's not about the officers and officials reading your name, necessarily, it's about the public being able to read the name on the side of your truck.


Well then why don't we force the crackhead's to put their names on their cars so when they commit a robbery or a drive-by everyone will know who's responsible? The law does not make sense. Point is they are enforcing the wrong group of people. Everyone is a criminal, guilty until proven innocent today. They have become too politically correct. Call a spade a spade and deal with the problems instead of bothering decent people.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

hoskm01;1449378 said:


> Do we really need to discuss why we pay for license plates, seriously? Do you repave the roads in your neighborhood for free? How many street lights have you purchased and installed in your city? How would you like to drive to your customers' site to plow on an unmaintained dirt road?


Yea we do cause I pay 60+ Cents on the gallon in tax for fuel.

What are property taxes for?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1449642 said:


> No matter what we say or think should be the law or how we determine it doesn't matter. The fact is, if that DOT or state official pulls you over and wants to write you a ticket, he is going to find some way to do it no matter what!


Aren't you from the state that has a motto live free or die?

So yes, it does matter what we say and think. Or do you need a civics refresher.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

dfd9;1449671 said:


> Aren't you from the state that has a motto live free or die?
> 
> So yes, it does matter what we say and think. Or do you need a civics refresher.


Yes, that's the motto....its lost a lot of its meaning though...it doesn't mean we can just do w/e the hell we want.

I didn't say what we say/think "doesnt matter" in a broad sense of that it has no effect, of course what "the people" says matters but to that individual on the side of the road with the ticket book in his hands, it doesn't matter because like you said, they don't even know the law sometimes but if they THINK they do, you're getting a ticket and its up to you to then fight it.

I'm taking my CDL written test friday morning and in asking the questions that i've wanted to ask i realize that a lot of people that should know the law, really don't, and I have been hearing even more stories from all my CDL friends and mentors than usual from circumstances in the past. One of which was one of the guys got pulled over in a BRAND NEW, less than 100 miles truck and he got a ticket because it LOOKED like there was fluid on the bottom of the oil pan. Cop didn't even go under to really check.

I made my comment based on what the attitudes of the cops can be like from experience and experience of close friends but if that makes me seem that I don't believe people have rights or a say in any matter, then it just goes to show why i usually don't post in threads that pertain to the law on here


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Problem is when you do get the ticket you can take it to court and your still going to lose. The court has the same mine set as the cop on the street. The decision goes something like this. " My officer has been patrolling the streets for some time now and I am going to have to take his word. Guilty pay the $450.00 fine.

I hear allot of talk about doing something, well seeing it. You can go to your congressmen and tell him/her your story, but thats like talking to a pile of cow dung. Could rally the plow trucks and go to Washington. No they would probably break out the A-1 tanks and send us home.

Sorry flashbacks from Vietnam.

Look at this group we have here. What could we do to get some of these laws changed?

And this started from a ticket from not having a name on the side of a truck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

If you get a ticket and it's unjustified, take a picture proving otherwise, subpoena the dash cam video and fight it. If the officials on the street are all idiots like some here are making them out to be, and just "out to get you," the courts will see right through it. Not to mention the fact that many courts and enforcement authorities are completely unrelated ie...get a ticket from the state trooper and you go to city court. No co-mingling of funds there and there's not a conspiracy out there to fleece the american people of thier money through traffic tickets so take off the tin hats.

The laws and regulations are there for the protection of the majority from the mis or in-actions of few. I choose to drive 8 over on the highway at all times (traffic permitting of course). Most other people do it right along side me. However, I know that I am breaking the law and COULD get a ticket and would have only myself to blame. Am I grossly breaking the law, no. If you're an inch out of compliance with your dipstick, well then that's your own fault for not measuring. Where do they draw the line?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

"An inch out of compliance with your dipstick"---sounds maybe like part of rules for porn stars.

It's" dipperstick"


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

hoskm01:

It's not a question of speeding or running stop signs or not using turn signals. Those are legitimate laws that are necessary for order on the roads. That's not what we are talking about here.

It's the idea that a company has to be forced to put it's name on it's truck.

It's the idea that a landscaper has to log the time he drives between properties. 

It's the idea that no one knows the laws because there is so many of them and god for bid they put them in plain English on the internet or in a book.

It's the idea that a CMV does not have the protection of the Fourth Amendment of the Constitution of the United States because they can stop you whenever they want.

Furthermore, there are a lot of dumb judges out there. Why should a business owner have to go through this crap and devote time and money fighting tickets and NO, IT'S NOT PART OF DOING BUSINESS. 

Dealing with customers, employees and breakdowns are part of doing business. I'm not in the business to give a DOT cop a job AND A FAT PENSION!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

BuffaloJoe;1450282 said:


> hoskm01:
> 
> It's not a question of speeding or running stop signs or not using turn signals. Those are legitimate laws that are necessary for order on the roads. That's not what we are talking about here.
> 
> ...


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

BuffaloJoe;1450282 said:


> hoskm01:
> 
> It's not a question of speeding or running stop signs or not using turn signals. Those are legitimate laws that are necessary for order on the roads. That's not what we are talking about here.
> 
> ...


Okay. It's not a part of your business. As you were.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoskm01:

Are you kidding me with the dash cam!!!!!. What the He-- is a dash cam going to do for you on a roadside inspection when the dip sh-- is walking around your truck and trailer looking for something wrong with your unit. Finds a burnt out light on the side of the trailer and it's a ticket. You can even show them your inspection log that you did before you left the yard and they don't care.

Guess what your not even breaking the law. You were stopped for just for having a DOT number on the side of your truck. Oh and your one of those bid bad a-- truckers.

F-250 with a 28ft gosse neck trailer with nothing on it.

Now go fight that in court with your dash cam.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Does this mean that the pissing match is over ? :Oh, well.



I have 3 trucks. All 3 are lettered (well as of today, that is) as the lettering for the dodge is being done sometime this afternoon. I have my lettering produced simple and to the point. No fancy pictures, no displays, or catchy logos, as I'm a simple minded guy and I want my trucks lettering to reflect who I am. Granted, a big well designed logo can catch an eye quicker, but my philosophy is keep it simple and easy to read, while looking professionally applied... meaning no "_peel and stick individual letters from a hardware store"._ This is still very inexpensive to do, an gets the point across. Besides, how many people can read those fancy letters driving @ 60mph, if they're not legible.??

Personally, I take pride in who I am, and what I do, and IMO by displaying my companies name on the side of my truck, I'm telling everyone that's how I feel. I'm telling them that " XXXX " is here, and I'm letting you know .... It may be law requiring to placard my vehicles , but beyond that, it's just a way of providing a potential (or actual) customer a little confidence that who they're dealing with, takes his work seriously enough to let everyone know who he is.

Can't tell you how many customers that have told me that they* hate* having a guy show up for an estimate in a "_*non descript white van, a beat up old pickup truck or a little car, any of which aren't displayed"*_, like the ones you see pulling into the box stores on a daily basis. We have lots of those here as well.

In their defense, their reasoning is simple. They know the company they're dealing with, and this gives the impression of accountability, vs just some jockey in a blank, beat up pickup truck. I wholeheartedly agree.

To me, It gives the perception of professionalism. Whether or not that perception becomes, or actually is reality, is determined by the individual business owner, or his employees actions behaviors, and the companies' mindset. Not all companies do great work based simply because of their a truck with lettering, but at least it's a start by saying "we're legit, here's our State License or registration number, and you can call to see if we're legal to work, or if any complaints were filed against us". This is simply a conveyance for customer confidence that you're accountable, albeit true or not.

At a minimum, if the trucks are lettered, the surrounding neighbors can call and complain if there's a problem.To me....... Win / win... I guess it's just not a universal perception.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Our trucks have been lettered\logoed long before any idiot in gov't even considered it a requirement for landscapers\plowers.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Kickin Grass;1450316 said:


> Hoskm01:
> 
> Are you kidding me with the dash cam!!!!!. What the He-- is a dash cam going to do for you on a roadside inspection when the dip sh-- is walking around your truck and trailer looking for something wrong with your unit. Finds a burnt out light on the side of the trailer and it's a ticket. You can even show them your inspection log that you did before you left the yard and they don't care.
> 
> ...


So if your tail light is out, then you deserve a ticket.

Some are purporting here that tickets are just issued willy-nilly and without cause. I am calling BS on that. There is always cause for the ticket, no matter how silly you think the rules are.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

hoskm01;1450352 said:


> So if your tail light is out, then you deserve a ticket.
> 
> Some are purporting here that tickets are just issued willy-nilly and without cause. I am calling BS on that. There is always cause for the ticket, no matter how silly you think the rules are.


Dude You a cop?

Sure sound like one, no offense


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

hoskm01;1450352 said:


> So if your tail light is out, then you deserve a ticket.
> 
> Some are purporting here that tickets are just issued willy-nilly and without cause. I am calling BS on that. There is always cause for the ticket, no matter how silly you think the rules are.


A burnt out light bulb does not deserve a ticket. R&R maybe, but come on, a fine for a light bulb out? Who's to say it didn't burn out 30 seconds before getting pulled over?

Yes, technically it is against the law, but worthy of a ticket?

Never mind all the scrap\junk haulers with bumpers dragging on the ground, no names, overloaded and not tarped, brakes barely working that never get pulled over.

I had a friend who was a cop, he would tell me the stories of pulling over guys that were behind on their child support or alimony and living out of their cars. Because they were behind, they would have a warrant and he would have to arrest them and haul them off to jail. Think about it, these guys are living out of their cars and behind, what good does bringing them to jail do? Probably end up losing their jobs after that.

Just like throwing drunk drivers in jail time after time after time after time. Obviously they have a problem and putting them in jail is not solving the problem.

Our "justice" system needs an overhaul, just as our entire gov't does.


----------



## cartec01 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, CMV used to be defines as 26,001 or more pounds in Illinois...at some point in 2008 that changed to 10,001 or more. That's on thing you need to know here are the others...

(625 ILCS 5/12-713) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-713)

Sec. 12-713. Commercial trucks used by construction contractors or subcontractors to display company name.

(a) Every second division vehicle operating commercially in this State that is used by a construction contractor or subcontractor shall display on the side of the vehicle or its trailer the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law. (b) Any person convicted of violating this Section shall be guilty of a petty offense and subject to a fine not to exceed $100.

(Source: P.A. 87-1160; 88-45.) 

And lastly:

2) Under Section 1-146 of the Illinois Vehicle Code, motor vehicles are classified
as either first or second division motor vehicles. The manner in which a vehicle
is classified generally reflects the purpose for which it is primarily used. As a
result of this classification, a motor vehicle will be registered as either a first or
second division vehicle, and will receive a plate reflecting such registration. The
following examples are illustrative:

A) Under Section 1-146 of the Illinois Vehicle Code, first division motor
vehicles are defined as motor vehicles which are designed for carrying not
more than 10 persons. [625 ILCS 5/1-146] Under Section 2 of the Act, all
motor vehicles registered with the Secretary of State as first division
motor vehicles qualify as automobiles subject to tax under the Act.
Consequently, passenger cars and motorcycles are "automobiles" subject
to tax under the Act.

B) Second division motor vehicles generally include motor vehicles serving
purposes other than or in addition to serving as passenger cars. Second
division vehicles include motor vehicles designed for pulling or carrying
freight, cargo or implements of husbandry; motor vehicles designed for
carrying more than 10 persons; motor vehicles designed or used for living
quarters; and motor vehicles of the first division remodeled for use and
used as motor vehicles of the second division. [625 ILCS 5/1-146] A
pick-up truck is a second division vehicle because it is designed for
pulling or carrying freight. Section 2 of the Act provides that the only
types of second division vehicles subject to tax include:
i) self-contained motor vehicles designed or permanently converted
to provide living quarters for recreational, camping or travel use,
with direct walk through access to the living quarters from the
driver's seat; and
ii) motor vehicles which are of the van configuration designed for the
transportation of not less than 7 nor more than 16 passengers.

C) Pick-up trucks are not subject to tax under the Act because they are not
one of the types of second division motor vehicles specified as
automobiles under the terms of the Act.

D) Multipurpose passenger vehicles, commonly referred to as "sport utility
vehicles (SUVs)", may be registered as either first or second division
motor vehicles. If an SUV is registered as a first division motor vehicle, it
is an automobile subject to tax under the Act. If an SUV is registered as a
second division motor vehicle, it is not an automobile subject to tax under
the Act because it is not one of the types of second division motor
vehicles specified as automobiles under the terms of the Act.

So, Some of us have commercial vehicles...but we all have 2nd division vehicles if you are in a pick-up truck and you need to follow those rules. That is why the system is so hard to follow, to many divisions in governement tell us what we need. One rule tells us that all CMV (10,001# or more) need name on side. So your 1/2 ton truck is fine with no name according to that however there is a totally different rule book that says if you use any truck for business it needs a name...

Sorry to ramble...but my trucks are not lettered...I don't want them to be right now because I sub for to many companies during the year and they appreciate that I don't advertise my company on their job sites when are lines of work are so similar.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

dfd9;1450371 said:


> Our "justice" system needs an overhaul, just as our entire gov't does.


Absolutely yes, without a doubt. 100% agree.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Both sides of this pissing contest bring up valid points the way I see it.For the side against being DOT compliant regarding signage---It is the law,plain and simple.It is by no means a hard law to abide by--you are just pissed that big brother is telling you what to do.If you don't like it,put your money where your mouth is,run for office and try changing the law.Getting DOT registered costs nothing,you only need to pay for lettering--big deal.As for your company name-wouldn't you want that on the sides of your truck anyway? Why wouldn't you?Aren't you proud of your name and company?Are you going to steal something and don't want any more possible forms of ID being displayed?Don't want to be seen at the Chinese nail place getting a pedi or a mani? Come on,enough already--just letter up.

As for bogus tickets like bulbs out,this is no different than car drivers also have to endure.If you didn't get a ticket,how fast would you then replace the bulb? Slowly,that's how. Besides,those type of tickets are usually dismissed entirely after you prove it's been repaired.Happens to me almost every time I'm in a Class 1 or 2 DOT inspection.Fix it,sign the paper it's been fixed,mail it off to Albany--end of story.

Regarding the other side now,it just burns my britches the way DOT inspections are conducted these days.I'm particularly distraught today especially because in about 4 hours from now I have to address an ''overweight on rear axle'' ticket,but sorry,I digress.What I'm referring to is basically 2 things.I had a Nazi cop[DOT] once tell me to my face that he could find fault with any truck or trailer,even bran new if he wanted to.That is just so so WRONG! Power like that is WRONG! The other point is random,frequent roadside inspections.A few years ago when my C7500 was almost new,I had to endure a full Class 1 inspection without the lube.1.5 hours in that inspection while an engineer who flew 900 miles to meet me with my backhoe for test holes for a cell tower is waiting for me.As I was there,a whole bunch of ratty old trucks were given the green light to pass on because Barney Fife and co. were too busy with me.To have a contractor be punished like that because I was unfortunate to be in a random selection process is bogus.I'm sure they could have had a field day with violations on those other trucks but that's another story.Besides the once a year safety inspection,I wouldn't mind even having a second or even third one so I could plan in advance for it,any violations of course would be addressed beforehand,and business--mine,won't be disrupted.But that will probably never happen because not only does it make perfect sense,but can you spell--REVENUE????

OK ,rant over,I'll try and be nice later to Mr. or Mrs. special prosecutor.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

hoskm01;1450352 said:


> So if your tail light is out, then you deserve a ticket.
> 
> Did I say I had a tail light burnt out. No. It was a front yellow marker light on the inside of the trailer. I had to turn the lights on so he could check to see if all of the lights were working on the truck and trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tuney, I think the annual inspection is bogus as well. A OTR trucker can put a hundred thousand miles on a truck in a year or more. You or I can put who knows how many thousands of miles and beat these trucks to death in a year. Brand new parts can fail out of the box, or within a month of installation, so in reality, even annual inspections are really worthless. 

And as always, good intentions always cost far more than any jackwagon politician will ever realize.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

To get this back on track. bartdude gets ticket for not having company name on side of truck. Ok he goes down and gets that fixed.

Now lets say bartdud wants to take his F-550 out of state for some reason. He nows has his company name on the side of the truck. Mr. DOT from other state sees him go by. Now that state requires him to follow FMCSA rules. 10001 lbs

That would require him to have a certain driver lic, med card, dot number, UCR code, fire bottle, fuze's, plates ect. stopping at weight stations and all the crap that goes with it. 

He could wind up with several thousand dollar's in fines and not know he was breaking the law.

The problem is that we are being placed within a group in with the OTR truckers. It won't be long before they start taking into account of the weight on pickups with plows and salt spreaders in the beds.

Just stop and think about it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Kickin Grass;1450526 said:


> To get this back on track. bartdude gets ticket for not having company name on side of truck. Ok he goes down and gets that fixed.
> 
> Now lets say bartdud wants to take his F-550 out of state for some reason. He nows has his company name on the side of the truck. Mr. DOT from other state sees him go by. Now that state requires him to follow FMCSA rules. 10001 lbs
> 
> ...


There are some holes in your story but basically you're pretty much on.That is why I like to say my ''overweight permit starts at night.'' For the record,pickups,small 2-3 yd. dumps,and service trucks have routinely been on DOT's scales for years in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

bartdude;1424064 said:


> It was 2008 F550 with H Plates. He said whatever truck plows commerical must have a company on the side of the truck. It was on state rd.


whats H plates commercial?

in NJ if you have a commercial plate/registration, you MUST have the name, phone #, city, gvw, and now your contractors state # listed... yet i see a ton of magnet guys and even some real companies with just name/number and thats it.

Why NOT have the company name on the side? You have a 08 f550 and no name? no advertisement? We have people and commercial clients who have called during big storms often just because they saw us plowing with nice equipment!

696signs.com  Magnets are nice looking from them and cheap even.... no tickets either 

Sucks though, but the cops probably do it because theres so many loose cannons out there being "plow guys" with their pickups and new plows doing dumb stuff :/


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Kickin Grass;1450464 said:


> Did I say I had a tail light burnt out. No. It was a front yellow marker light on the inside of the trailer. I had to turn the lights on so he could check to see if all of the lights were working on the truck and trailer.


You caught me. You are SO right, it was your side light, not taillight. Makes a night and day difference (pardon the pun).


Kickin Grass;1450464 said:


> GO to the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration and do some reading.Your unreal.


It is _you're_ unreal. Its called a contraction. Go to the second grade and do some reading.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoskm01:

Got me. Should have gotten an B instead of a C on my english test.

Who care's about a contraction. You just change the subject because you were lost for words.

I did do some second grade reading. Good story Green Eggs & Ham.

In your words " You're still ureal"


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Kickin Grass;1450738 said:


> Hoskm01:
> 
> Got me. Should have gotten an B instead of a C on my english test.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm lost for words, you got me again. I'm tired of bickering with children. As for the rest that can have a civil discussion, it's been enjoyable.

I do enjoy some Dr. Seuss too; good stuff.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Soooo--anyway,I did real good in court last night.The worst part was waiting 2.5 hours listening to mostly degenerates explain to the judge their side.I go in to Mr Special Prosecutor and first thing he says is ''How much overweight were you?'' So I give him a little stare down to get a feel where this is going and tell him ''I don't really remember,it was back 2 months ago.'' So,now he finds his answer--2350 lbs. over on my rear axle,which I knew of course.So he goes to his NYS fine book and looks it up and stares at me now and says ''This is real ugly,it's $1.00 a lb.--$2,350.00'',which I also knew. So now he closes the book and ''Let's Make a Deal'' starts.He starts with $300 which I know is great but I don't want to show my poker face so I tell him how my plowing/salting biz is off by 85% from last Winter and all and times are tough.He comes down to $150 with the mandatory $85 surcharge for Uncle Cuomo.Done!!!!


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Well played 

still sucks about the wasted time and all

at least it wasn't snowing I hope


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

tuney443;1451261 said:


> Soooo--anyway,I did real good in court last night.The worst part was waiting 2.5 hours listening to mostly degenerates explain to the judge their side.I go in to Mr Special Prosecutor and first thing he says is ''How much overweight were you?'' So I give him a little stare down to get a feel where this is going and tell him ''I don't really remember,it was back 2 months ago.'' So,now he finds his answer--2350 lbs. over on my rear axle,which I knew of course.So he goes to his NYS fine book and looks it up and stares at me now and says ''This is real ugly,it's $1.00 a lb.--$2,350.00'',which I also knew. So now he closes the book and ''Let's Make a Deal'' starts.He starts with $300 which I know is great but I don't want to show my poker face so I tell him how my plowing/salting biz is off by 85% from last Winter and all and times are tough.He comes down to $150 with the mandatory $85 surcharge for Uncle Cuomo.Done!!!!


Nice work.

$1 per pound? Ouch.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

dfd9;1450371 said:


> A burnt out light bulb does not deserve a ticket. R&R maybe, but come on, a fine for a light bulb out? Who's to say it didn't burn out 30 seconds before getting pulled over?
> 
> Yes, technically it is against the law, but worthy of a ticket?


*Against the law is against the law. Citeable offence. 99.9% of those cites are wha's know as a fix-it ticket. Dismissed upon showing proof the defect was fixed. *



dfd9;1450371 said:


> Never mind all the scrap\junk haulers with bumpers dragging on the ground, no names, overloaded and not tarped, brakes barely working that never get pulled over.


*Ever gone fishing? How many fish have you caught with just 1 hook in the water? *



dfd9;1450371 said:


> I had a friend who was a cop, he would tell me the stories of pulling over guys that were behind on their child support or alimony and living out of their cars. Because they were behind, they would have a warrant and he would have to arrest them and haul them off to jail. Think about it, these guys are living out of their cars and behind, what good does bringing them to jail do? Probably end up losing their jobs after that.


*While I admit that some of the probate laws regarding fathers rights do suck and favor towards the mother, I digress. If there is a warrant out for someone's arrest, the wording says, the person serving the warrant, "SHALL ARREST" not "MAY ARREST". If you can't afford to have/support kids, don't have them. Rather simple concept. Pay your child support. if your job situation changes, seek out a hearing in probate court to have your child support order modified. *



dfd9;1450371 said:


> Just like throwing drunk drivers in jail time after time after time after time. Obviously they have a problem and putting them in jail is not solving the problem.


*Tossing them in jail gets them of the road for a few hours at least, so they don't pass out behind the wheel and kill your family members or mine. In my state, it's the defense lawyers who are up on the hill making these laws that allow these people off with a slap on the wrist, if that, allowing them to repeatedly drive $hitfaced over and over again. They do it because they know that they are not going to serve any jail time or if they do, it'll be minimal at best...*



dfd9;1450371 said:


> Our "justice" system needs an overhaul, just as our entire gov't does.


*I agree that certain things need to change, starting off with tossing the POS that's occupying our house at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave, Washington DC. If your senators and congressmen aren't doing anything to improve the quality of life, toss them out on their a$$es come election time. If your state has life time appointment of judges, press for legislation that makes them elected. Make them accountable for their actions. Work to improve things, seek office. Otherwise, if you just sit idly by and do nothing, you have done nothing to earn the right to b!tch about it. That's how things change.*

:salute:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

USMCMP5811;1451426 said:


> *Against the law is against the law. Citeable offence. 99.9% of those cites are wha's know as a fix-it ticket. Dismissed upon showing proof the defect was fixed. *
> 
> *Ever gone fishing? How many fish have you caught with just 1 hook in the water? *
> 
> ...


I'm flattered.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Been driving a long time and it seems that I have spent half my time in inspection lanes. Considering myself lucky I have never gotten a ticket for a burned out bulb. I have been written up numerous times for burned out bulbs as equipement failures. Have never been put out of service either. The silliest infraction was the guy wrote me up for having a fire extingusher strap was loose. Basically, they don't write a ticket for bad bulbs because judges throw them out when the defendent claims it just happened seconds before because of a bump. What they do pay attention to is the paperwork on how you repaired the infraction, if you screw that up, they can prove fraud and the fines that result are a lot more serious. These DOT audits are not pleasant and you don't find too many people bragging about winning them.


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

I received a warning for low washer fluid in Missouri. Guess they gotta justify their time?


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

cosgo;1451673 said:


> I received a warning for low washer fluid in Missouri. Guess they gotta justify their time?


They are really asking for a good : one day.

Loose strap on a fire extinguisher? Where is that in the rule book? These clowns are out of control.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Tuney: You guys have night court? That's cool. The court here is from 9 to 5 on Wednesday's. I would have gone to court to fight that ticket, worth the the time.

USMCMP / fireball: Your both kind of right. It's a fix it ticket. Yes I got the ticket for a burnt out light. $45.00. Yes sent the paperwork into the state within the 15 day time frame. But do I want to take 4 or 5 hours to go down to the courthouse and get the ticket tossed. My time I think cost me around $45.00 per hour. That's about $225.00 worth of my time for something they should have said this needs to gets fix.

Yes your right about the paperwork. I have a file on that trailer that shows everything that is done to it. Right down to greasing the landing gear, time,date and type of grease used.

My problem with them is I can't get away from them. Turn right out of the drive and go 3/4 of a mile an there HQ is right there. Turn left out of the drive .03 of a mile and you run into them at the fuel pits. We have five in the this area. There just hired seven more. Main job is to mess with trucks nothing else.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Kickin Grass;1451850 said:


> Tuney: You guys have night court? That's cool. The court here is from 9 to 5 on Wednesday's. I would have gone to court to fight that ticket, worth the the time.
> 
> USMCMP / fireball: Your both kind of right. It's a fix it ticket. Yes I got the ticket for a burnt out light. $45.00. Yes sent the paperwork into the state within the 15 day time frame. But do I want to take 4 or 5 hours to go down to the courthouse and get the ticket tossed. My time I think cost me around $45.00 per hour. That's about $225.00 worth of my time for something they should have said this needs to gets fix.
> 
> ...


Most towns by me have night time hours so for most people it's better.There was nothing to fight.Even if any of the scales was off I still would have been over.A plea bargain is ALWAYS the way to go if you know you're guilty/and/or the fine is low and/or your time is precious.To have fought this ticket and lost which I would have could have cost $2,350.00 + the surgharge.


----------

